# Gone To Birdie Heaven



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte went to Birdie Heaven on July 1st, in the morning. He now looks after the garden for me.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP Monte. Beautiful bird. I've got 2 girls that will keep him company over there.

Can I ask what happened to him?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

RIP little Monte. 
Look after the garden beautiful birdy.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

RIP  so sad. He's beautiful.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

He was healthy and happy. He got up and was eating and playing. About 1/4 to 10 he was dead. I wrapped him up in a tea towel and put him in a container until my husband came home. We buried him in the corner of the veggie garden.

Monte would stick his beak in my husband's ear and say "kisses tsk tsk", and would talk all through doing the dishes. He had so many funny ways. 



bjknight93 said:


> RIP Monte. Beautiful bird. I've got 2 girls that will keep him company over there.
> 
> Can I ask what happened to him?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Fly free little guy! So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

So sorry for for your loss!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like maybe he had a heart problem. It's not preventable in any way at all, but it can cause them to pass suddenly. 

Again, I'm very sorry for you loss. :flowers:


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss.

I remember well when you first got him.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so sorry, Scribbles 
He has such a beautiful sweet face


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Monte,may he fly free knowing that one day he will meet you at the rainbow bridge where the two of you will be reunited forever never to be parted again.:frown:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i am in total shock! i too remember when you first got him.... 

i am so terribly sorry! Rest in peace Monte


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss. Monte was a beautiful tiel.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Monte*

Aww..he sounds like he was a real sweetie. Loved the kisses in the ear. I know you miss him lots.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

OMG Sharon, I am speechless and shocked.... I remember how you prepared everything and couldn't wait to get him. Sending you big comforting hugs with a tear running down my cheek 

RIP, darling Monte, fly free under the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## thewandererw (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Monte was such a cute little birdy. Fly free little Monte!


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Monte


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

OH NO. I am SO sorry. Such a shock and out of nowhere.

Monte was one lucky bird...so so sorry his life with you was so short....


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What? That's crazy. That must have been a real shock to find. I am sorry for your loss, Monte is a beautiful bird


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I have decided to change my birdie picture. I know a number of people have piccies of their birdies and include those who have died. I feel too sad to want to do that at the moment, so I've done a new pic for my signature featuring Smokey.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That's so sad you are in so much pain

Do you have another cockatiel that can keep you company?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Baruch said:


> That's so sad you are in so much pain
> 
> Do you have another cockatiel that can keep you company?


Monte passed away and we've had Smokey since June 1st. He's a wonderful little healer helper


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes they are! When I'm down they are always there to cheer me up


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Smokey's adorable. I hope you can heal from this. Hugs.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Scribbles said:


> I have decided to change my birdie picture. I know a number of people have piccies of their birdies and include those who have died. I feel too sad to want to do that at the moment, so I've done a new pic for my signature featuring Smokey.


Dear Sharon, My throat is still tight reading all this thinking this is a bad dream....and I am sending more comforting hugs your way. Yes Smokey will help you heal, it just takes its time. Smokey is just as much a sweetie as Monte is, tiels are sooooo amazing and cute and lovable.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry to hear about poor little Monte... I know Smokey will heal your broken heart, and Monte will always be remembered.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh Scribbles, i'm so sorry to hear that!

I remember you joined up here with Monte at about the same time i did with Smokey.

Monte was such an adorable little fella


----------

